# Confirmed Order Today



## MrGaz (Nov 8, 2009)

After months of looking we have finally confirmed our order today for our first MH....we are buying a 2009 Apache 634U with GVW upgraded to 3850kg and rear axle to 2240kg 
Really like the open aspect of the van and very excited about planning our first trip 
At the same time we are very apprehensive because if we are honest we haven't got a clue but have just become very bored with the usual package deals and as we both
approach 50 are now looking for something completely different for our holidays and the freedom of motorhoming really appeals to us 
I hope you guys will be gentle as I am sure we will have lots of questions over the coming months especially after we take delivery of the van 
Many Thanx for all your advice so far and hope we can meet up with some of you on the future adventures......Gary & Anne


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We got our first M/H 3 years ago and can not imagine life without a M/H now

I hope you really enjoy your new life style


Richard...


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi welcome to the club :wink: it will open up a whole new world for you both, to be honest we too got fed up with package holidays and now we just love popping our clothes into the MH and setting off. Enjoy your new MH I am sure that you will though. I was asked the other day when we set off if I wished we were going to the airport and I have to say the answer was no, even in the UK in the depths of Jan.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on your purchase hope you have many years of happiness in her. 
Of course we will be gentle, we was born to be gentle haha!!!

Congrats again. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

That is brilliant news, you must be very excited.

After the death of my dad, uncle & aunt all within a year we decided to make the change from a caravan to a MH sooner rather than later as we didnt enjoy caravanning anymore and always wanted to return to MH from the day that we sold our previous van!!

We have had the van now nearly a year and dont regret the change one bit.

I hope you have a wonderful time with your new van.

Best wishes
Ian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done, Gary and Anne. Coming up to 4 years for us, and like Richard, we can't imagine not having the thing now  

Gerald


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Exciting day for you ,just need to sit down and take it all in now .............and then start planning that first trip. 
We are also quite new(2years) after 34 years of tent and caravans and this is the best thing we have done by far. 
Also this site has been a God-send I wish we had found it in the first year.
Really pleased for you both. brens


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Gary & Anne

Have a read of'' New Motorhome 20 months on defect free'' in Motorhome chit chat, should give you an insight into the first months warts and all.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## beagle (Sep 25, 2005)

well done you will love it. I remember sitting on the drive in our new van on day one just opening and closing the cupboards and doors with a stupid grin on my face! You won't regret it!


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi Gary & Anne,

Any questions, don't hesitate, fire away :lol: 

Someone on this site will have the answer :wink: 

Good choice of motorhome by the way :wink: 

We have just completed our first year as fulltimers in ours and have had a great time. We have met many lovely people (Some on this forum) and visited many places. We are looking forward to this year even more now we have more knowledge and also we now know what we are doing :roll: 

If you would like to see what we have been up to why not visit our website  

Happy travels

Dean & Angela


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations! A great choice of van I think. We very nearly bought one of these.

That's us been motorhomers for almost a year now, and it's opened up a whole new world to us. 
We've had various caravans over many years in the past, but all that doens't come close to the adventures we've had in the time we've had the motorhome.

ENJOY


----------

